
A Prayer’s Chance: The Scandal of Mental Health in West Africa - prismatic
http://harpers.org/archive/2017/05/a-prayers-chance/
======
aaron_m04
The full article is paywalled.

------
nyrulez
Uninvited and super annoying audio starts playing within 10 seconds when I
open this page. And not just one, but two audio streams overlapping each
other. Took me a minute to figure out why my background music suddenly went to
shit. Didn't expect Harpers website to be so spammy. I have adblock and made
no difference.

~~~
benbreen
That's funny, I disabled Adblock but still didn't notice anything autoplaying.
I do share your frustration with the Harper's website though, it's a great
magazine but their digital strategy is really backwards. I even went so far as
to email the owner of the magazine about it, and he responded by mailing me a
hard-copy of a journal article about how people absorb information more
readily in print than online -- which I found strangely charming but it also
implied that the problem starts at the top...

